# Herbs on packaging



## SanVan (Jun 6, 2016)

I will be making wedding shower soap favours and the bride would like a sprig of fresh herb on the packaging.  What would last?


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 6, 2016)

SanVan said:


> I will be making wedding shower soap favours and the bride would like a sprig of fresh herb on the packaging.  What would last?



The only thing I can come up with is sprigs of rosemary, those smells delishious, or stems with (dried?) lavender, if you can get a hold of that.


----------



## BrightBox (Jun 9, 2016)

Do you mean last as far as scent or a fresh herb wilting and drying out? 

I think that Thyme is a very pretty herb sprig and Lemon Thyme smells wonderful.

As far as lasting goes, a freshly cut herb will smell for a long time. Even after drying out.


----------



## Susie (Jun 9, 2016)

I, too, would go with either thyme or rosemary.


----------



## SanVan (Jun 13, 2016)

"Do you mean last as far as scent or a fresh herb wilting and drying out?"

I meant as a fresh herb wilting and drying out.  I am steering towards thyme or rosemary for the looks.  Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 13, 2016)

How long does it need to last? I think rosemary would be best. I think thyme will turn dry and crumbly pretty fast.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree with using a Rosemary Sprig...much sturdier and will last longer.​


----------



## Susie (Jun 13, 2016)

Yep, if it has to last more than a couple of days, go with rosemary.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 13, 2016)

A few pine needles or some strands of sweetgrass may also be lovely.


----------



## rosemaria (Jul 22, 2016)

Even I would suggest rosemary!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 22, 2016)

How did these turn out? Pics?


----------



## Arimara (Jul 22, 2016)

I love rosemary. That, thyme and a little bit of lavender would be nice, I think.


----------



## SanVan (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to give your opinion.  I didn't end up using a fresh or dry herb.  In the end, I felt it would have been too much (time, money) for this occasion.


----------

